# From X to Bionic



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Received my Bionic today. Can I us TB to save everything to the SD card, swap cards, get root, reinstall TB and restore my apps + data only? I know enough to avoid system apps.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes you can, but I would strongly recommend you do a CWR backup prior to restoring through TiBu. Also you should check out appextractor in the market.


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

You need to make sure TiBu settings look for sd-ext, but it will work.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

